# Dorico tutorials?



## Saxer (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm looking for Dorico tutorials. I know there are a lot of YT videos with explanations but I'd like to have something more like a workflow thing. For example "How to make Lead Sheets from beginning to print" or "How to edit a complete score imported via MusicXML".

The Steinberg/Dorico tutorials show features in a non linear context and always tell how easy everything is.

For example: I try to make simple lead sheets. I select an instrument (i.e. Electric Piano). On each staff it's written "Electric Piano" that I don't want in a lead sheet. So what to do? Is it engraving? Is it in the setup for instruments? I erased the name in the setup menu and the name disappeared. But in printout it's there again. Things like that...
I want to change between single staff and double staff... how to? I want the last stave stretch over the whole page with... how to?

Maybe there are live classes? In Germany?


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 26, 2018)

Ditto!


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello,



Saxer said:


> I'm looking for Dorico tutorials. I know there are a lot of YT videos with explanations but I'd like to have something more like a workflow thing. For example "How to make Lead Sheets from beginning to print" or "How to edit a complete score imported via MusicXML".
> 
> The Steinberg/Dorico tutorials show features in a non linear context and always tell how easy everything is.
> 
> ...



Have you seen the Discover Dorico Live sessions, that is the whole purpose of them. You should just submit your question and it will get answered just like you stated it. 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoyaeouPUsdsa7HDDw8jtpkOhWLD4y0O1

Here you can also find more practical cases of exactly that. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Saxer (Apr 26, 2018)

Tank you, I'll have a look at that!

Meanwhile I found a teacher... will get a starter lesson tomorrow!


----------

